# Aggression towards another 'pack' member



## tomsa (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi... Never had to do this sort of thing in the past, but I feel I have a major problem. But let me start at the beginning.... Approx. 10 weeks ago we acquired a 3 year old Vizsla bitch from a friend who had become bankrupted. During this time are older bitch had, had a litter, so to a certain extent the bitches were kept apart although on occasion they would be together with our two males outside. The pups have now all gone to new homes and now the adults are all sleeping in the same area (two bitches + two dogs). Yesterday morning, my wife let them out from their sleeping area and the new bitch attacked the older bitch in an extremely aggressive way with no provocation.
Last night we kept them apart.... Ema slept in the kitchen and Bella + two boys slept in their sleeping area.
This morning we had the same problem......... This is totally alien to us as we have never had this type of problem in the 16 years of having Hungarian Vizsla's. Our dogs have always lived in harmony with each other, never even had a problem with our two males when a bitch came into season!!!!! I would appreciate any advice that we can get as to be honest, I have not got a clue how to overcome this type of behaviour. Regards................


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Short answers are tough but in a nut shell. 

The females are middle-of-the-pack dogs needing to figure out the pack pecking order. They must be of equal temperment and strength.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello. I agree with RBD, but wanted to share a bit of my experience with you. We have labs as well as a vizsla. After our lab had her litter of pups, it seemed like all of the females needed to challenge each other. These were dogs that had lived together since puppy-hood. At the recommendation of both our trainer and our vet, we supervised the first few weeks carefully. If the dogs couldn't be supervised, they were crated. Also - we did end up stepping in a couple of times when the challenges turned to attacks. If I recall correctly, everything was back in place in about a month. It seemed like a really, really long month though.


----------

